
Ask HN: Best reads about open source movement/philosophy? - n0pe_p0pe
I&#x27;m looking for the best books, articles, essays, films (?) about OSS: its philosophy, history, and so on.
======
krb123
Eric Raymond's The Cathedral and The Bazaar is probably the most famous piece
of open source evangelism out there. You can buy it on amazon or read it on
his website: [http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/cathedral-
bazaar/cathedral-...](http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/cathedral-
bazaar/cathedral-bazaar/index.html#catbmain)

Apparently there's some debate over whether or not his ideas are really that
great, though. I actually found this site just a few minutes ago from I-dont-
remember-where-now by stumbling onto DonHopkins' criticisms:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7608563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7608563)

------
settings11
"Free for all" is fabulous book...

